# Crotalus Atrox



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

Western DiamondBack - all owner pics appreciated (please take pics on the other side of the glass!) and keeper information.

Saw one last week and, well, quite frankly was amazed how much we liked them!! Lots of species "prettier" but its colouring was awesome and behaviour fascinating.

cheers, matt


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Will try and get some pics of my little albinos later if the missus brings the camera in


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

heres mine, not the best pic but still


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Wdb*

Thats a great pic, shows the camoflage potential too.

I think they're great snakes and have narrowed down list to:

Crotalus atrox - Western Diamondback
Vipera vogeli - Vogels Pit Viper
Tropidolaemus Wagleri - Waglers Viper (temple)
Trimeresurus Trigonocephalus - Green Pit Viper
Bothriechis schlegelii - Eyelash Viper

Trying to think about managing a four foot viper! Do they bury or "hide" behind things? Want to be able to provide daily water with as much simplicity. Tree vipers can mostly be seen where they are (within reason) but ground dwellers especially large specimens can tag you if not identifying there whereabouts.

Any thoughts on the WDB in this respect?


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

maffy said:


> Vipera vogeli - Vogels Pit Viper


I assume you mean _Viridovipera vogeli_! _Vipera_ is a Viperine genus! Not being funny: victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

this was my male WDB


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I find aboreal vipers more tricky purely because removing them is more of a task they climb the hooks and wrap themselves around things, where as the WDB is very easy to work with, he rarely strikes sits nicely on the hook he rattles alot so he is defensive just not aggressive, also he eats like a pig, which can be a problem with some other species not eating.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> this was my male WDB


stunning snake there mate


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> this was my male WDB


I do so hate you Stu :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

:flrt:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> I do so hate you Stu :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :flrt:


no you don't....................:flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

all we have here is timbers... not my favorite. lucky to have them though. eastern diamondbacks are my choice.

some nice examples of westerns though.:no1:


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Wdb*

Yeah Stuart owns some pretty awesome snakes it has to be said.

I do love the WDB, honestly... that rattle, the hiss, the head shaking and its movement make it a very desirable snake. Its patternation is stunning too. Arboreals running up hooks not nice thought, but they're v "pretty".

Its mobility versus strike range considerations I suppose.

Factor in a nice venom yield from the WDB and its a serious snake indeed. Considering it can be trampled by horses, bison etc you cant blame it for wanting a decent warning system.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they are definately near the top of the list of snakes i would never want to be bitten by, the necrosis from envenomation is horrific i have seen some nasty pictures, they have an incredible strike range as well thats not to be under estimated, im very very careful with mine.

Stu yours is very light, it reminds me of some mojaves i have seen, colouration wise.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah, the photo doesn't show it well, but the diamonds were an olive green, not the usual brown


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

SiUK said:


> they are definately near the top of the list of snakes i would never want to be bitten by, the necrosis from envenomation is horrific i have seen some nasty pictures, they have an incredible strike range as well thats not to be under estimated, im very very careful with mine.
> 
> Stu yours is very light, it reminds me of some mojaves i have seen, colouration wise.


roughly how long after a bite does necrosis start to set in?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

discolouration which is the start of necrosis happens very fast not entirely sure on a definate time but its minutes rather than hours.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

does anyone on the forum keep easterns?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Crotalus adamanteus*

Hi Habu

I keep a pair of Eastern Diamondbacks (_Crotalus adamanteus_); I had them from a breeder in Amsterdam.

There are a couple of photographs on my web site 

www.midlandsreptiles.com --- Gallery

Their parent’s locality was St Johns County, Florida.

Fantastic snakes, very inquisitive and placid, much more so than my Western Diamondbacks (_Crotalus atrox_)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Hi Habu
> 
> I keep a pair of Eastern Diamondbacks (_Crotalus adamanteus_); I had them from a breeder in Amsterdam.
> 
> ...



Your a lucky guy Dave  stunning WD's (amongst others in your collection may i add!)


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks, most of my collection isnt on there, I seem to lack time to update my site.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I must admit, I prefer the EDB's to WDB's


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

i love them all 

im seriously gonna have to do a road trip of the UK and come and inflict myself upon you lot for a nose about.. ill bring beer 

:flrt:


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Why EDB over WDB?*

Hey Stuart why do you prefer EDBs over WDBs, just wondering?

Colour, venom or behaviourly?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

both species have their virtues..

but when you've seen an eastern as big around as a motorcycle tire, that's one impressive beast. some westerns are off the hook though! neither one plays around... they'll take you out! i like the patterns of easterns... especially the high contrasting ones... a bold, clean pattern..

apples and oranges really.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

patterning really, the EDB's are so much more striking (pardon the pun:whistling2 and size, a full grown EDB is a fearsome beast!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

kingsnake.com Classifieds

get 'em while they last! haha!


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Rattlers*

Must admit the patternation on EDBs is slightly better but the whole rattle, shake and strike thing is so amazing on both. 

You cant make a single mistake with one of these cos the cocktail of toxins is quite extraordinary as well as volume of toxin delivered.

Well I think its going to be an arboreal in the end though cos of sheer size. We're maxed out on three 5ft vivs now in the spare room, shelf system will allow one more high standing viv, but not a 5 footer wide. 

Habu are you a DWA licencee then as I didnt look at your info?


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

this is my WDB. he's about 2 1/2 years old and a colmplete character :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

maffy said:


> Must admit the patternation on EDBs is slightly better but the whole rattle, shake and strike thing is so amazing on both.
> 
> You cant make a single mistake with one of these cos the cocktail of toxins is quite extraordinary as well as volume of toxin delivered.
> 
> ...


dwa? no, we don't need one of those here... a rattler is no different than a garter here... just some snake. i'm lucky that i live deep in copperhead and rattler country... only timbers though. nice looking ones mind you but still timbers. the copperheads here are very nice!! world class colors...

you get a cage and go catch you something here. it's great that way.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmm..... we get to catch Grass Snakes, we can catch Adders (V berus) but you still need a license to have them and the little sods won't feed. I envy you


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Hmm..... we get to catch Grass Snakes, we can catch Adders (V berus) but you still need a license to have them and the little sods won't feed. I envy you


 what sucks is finding big, fat, wild timbers tossed on the side of the road as fresh roadkill. that's the sucky part. i camped by a road last summer and found a nice one right by the trail next to the road dead... like hours old. there are lots around here because maybe one car every couple of hours goes down that road. what are the odds? and how many cross the road with no problems? when i go herping i try to look for road kills, they tell you a lot about a given area.

both rattlesnakes are hard to find in their habitat here... they are secretive... driving the roads at night during summer would be nice... a big light to spot things...


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

HABU said:


> what sucks is finding big, fat, wild timbers tossed on the side of the road as fresh roadkill. that's the sucky part. i camped by a road last summer and found a nice one right by the trail next to the road dead... like hours old. there are lots around here because maybe one car every couple of hours goes down that road. what are the odds? and how many cross the road with no problems? when i go herping i try to look for road kills, they tell you a lot about a given area.
> 
> both rattlesnakes are hard to find in their habitat here... they are secretive... driving the roads at night during summer would be nice... a big light to spot things...


 
If I lived where you do, I'd virtually live in the woods


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here in mid-summer it's downright primeval in these woods.... it's alive.

that's my time...


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh wot i wouldnt give to go on a herping trip to the states! Maybe one day lol


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Habu...*

Habu, you've got some incredible posting numbers there!!

I cant actually imagine seriously venomous species running amok here. Most people go bananas if they see a wasp (jasper, as they're commonly known). 

If we had venomous here most people would only go in the woods if their mummy let them. If we get snow, everyone leaves their house at EXACTLY the same time, gets to work (eventually) and says "it took me THREE hours" with utter disbelief. Go figure.

Our Scottish neighbours would play highland games with them.
Our Irish folk would drink with them, "for the crack". The rattlers would be so intoxicated they'd be half guinness, half dribbling viper under the table while their Irish mates were just "warming up with a tot". The Indians play music to Cobras but the Irish would have 'em singing too. 

In Old Blighty though we'd have a committee formed to review the situation.

They'd elect a sub-committee. That would take several months.

The sub-committee would then go for a cup of tea first.

Biscuits would follow, then a meeting would be started to arrange what we need to discuss at the meeting.

Then we'd pop them all in a zoo to ensure no one needs a sticky plaster.

Even our dog has today been thoroughly embarrassed by the local wildlife, cos its THAT safe. A rabbit (amidst near death by our dog who off the lead at the lakeside park) chased said bunny, ended up with Mr Rabbit on his neck completely safe from Labrador teeth. Mr Rabbit then did some clever athletics and was gone. The local adders are just too cold right now, and the only rattles rabbits hear is children with bread for the local ducks.

The point? If dangerous venomous snakes were here the "wild and not so wild population" would pack their bags like Canadian Geese.

Killer snakes here? .....TAXIIIIIIII!!! :lol2:


----------

